# 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen



## Dance4me (14. August 2010)

*120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*

Hi,

bin auf der Suche nach einem 120mm Lüfter, der einerseits relativ leise (relativ in Bezug auf die Luftförderleistung) und andererseits eine hohe maximale Luftförderleistung (>110m³/h) vereint.

Ideen?

Was haltet Ihr beispielsweise von dem hier: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12HPVS - PWM & VR Select

Oder gibts was besseres?



Danke 

P.S.: Und ein: "Mit Scythe kannste nichts falsch machen, reicht mir nicht" 

P.S.S: Was bedeutet PWM? Regelt damit ein Lüfter, ohne ans Board angeschlossen werden zu müssen? Oder andersrum? Kann man an jedes Board mehrere Lüfter anschließen (habe ein P35-DS3 Rev.2.0).


----------



## facehugger (14. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*

Hmmm, das ist meist nicht vereinbar. Zumal Lautstärke meist von jedem eh unterschiedlich wahrgenommen wird. Aber schau dir doch den hier mal an:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter

schafft zwar keine 110³/h, sollte aber reichen. Der hier fördert auch ne Menge Luft und wird auch nicht übermäßig laut:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-P - 120mm PWM


hatte ihn selbst auf einem Prolimatech Megahalems montiert Zum Thema PWM, google doch einfach mal selbst. Ist nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Dance4me (14. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*



facehugger schrieb:


> Hmmm, das ist meist nicht vereinbar. Zumal Lautstärke meist von jedem eh unterschiedlich wahrgenommen wird. Aber schau dir doch den hier mal an:
> 
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter




Hmm.. der sieht ganz nett aus, obwohl die Förderleistung unter der von dem von mir vorgeschlagenen Scythe liegt...

Ja, mir ist klar, dass das nicht miteinander vereinbar ist. Allerdings möchte ich den Lüfter im normalen Betrieb ein wenig runtergeregelt laufen lassen. Und speziell dort soll er leise sein. Wenn ich dann die max. Leistung will, kann er ruhig lauter sein...


----------



## facehugger (14. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*

Dann empfehle ich ganz klar den Noiseblocker!


----------



## Dance4me (14. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*

hm... 22 Euro für den Noiseblocker... das ist schon ne Hausnummer für einen Lüfter 

Ich denke, ich habe den perfekten Mittelweg Leistung/Lautstärke und Preis gefunden: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21G - 1900 rpm

Der ist laut Test gerade horizontal eingesetzt sehr leise und schafft an die 130 m³/h. Und 15 Euro finde ich fairer, als 22 Euro ;P (Test (u.a.:DeXgo - 120-mm-Lüfter RoundUp V3.1 Luftkühlung-Testbericht (Seite 16))

Was meint Ihr?

Achja. WICHTIG: Wie kann ich diesen Lüfter mit einem Gigabyte P35-DS3 regeln? Und was bedeutet PWM?



and sry facehugger, wenn ich mich bis jetzt ein wenig beratungsresistent gezeigt habe^^


----------



## Noodels87 (15. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*

Hier mal das Grundprinzip der Pulsweitenmodulation ? Wikipedia

Und das heist für dich das der lüfter in einen Grösseren bereich regelbar ist.
z.B. Lüfter ohne PWM 550-1100 RPM
      Lüfter mit PWM 400-1300 RPM

Also der Lüfter wird normal vom Mainboard geregelt nur das drehzahlspektrum ist grösser.

Dein Mainboard müsste den regeln können wenn du einen 4 pin CPU lüfteranschluss hast. Musst du dann aber unter pchealthstatus im BIOS einstellen.


----------



## Chimera (15. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*

Nicht ganz. PWM bedeutet einfach, dass der Lüfter nicht konstant in einem Bereich arbeitet, sondern impulsartig dreht. Sprich er kriegt kleinere Schübe und keine konstante Spannung (siehe Grafik). PWM wird u.a. auch im Funkbereich und bei Fernsteuerung verwendet. Aber: nicht jedes Board regelt per PWM gleich zuverlässig. Bei einigen Boards ist die Kurve eher "schwammig". Gab mal in der PCGH nen Test von Boards und deren Lüftersteuerung. Da hatte es ein schönes Diagramm, welches Board wie regelt.


----------



## facehugger (15. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*



Dance4me schrieb:


> and sry facehugger, wenn ich mich bis jetzt ein wenig beratungsresistent gezeigt habe^^


Kein Stress, im Endeffekt musst du ja selber wissen, was du in deinen Rechenknecht steckst


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*

Greif zu dem Slip Stream, der stellt in meinen Augen den aktuell besten Lüfter dar. Fördert durch die große Arbeitsfläche oftmals mehr als die Konkurrenz und ist bei 300-800 rpm (je nach Gehör) praktisch nicht mehr hörbar.

Das DS3 verfügt über 4 Fan Header, 2 davon regeln über PWM. Die restlichen musst du per Spannung ansteuern, am besten über SpeedFan. Den CPU-Kühler z.B. kannst du sehr einfach über Easy Tune ansteuern. Ich persönlich würde das extra Geld für die PWM-Version sparen und mir gleich einen mit passender Drehzahl raus suchen, gibt ja ein paar (500/800/1200/1600/1900rpm), wobei die ersten drei denke ich am besten geeignet wären. Der von dir verlinkte Lüfter hat übrigens noch ein eingebautes Poti, damit könntest du die Lüfter natürlich auch regeln. Wenn du natürlich mal Ruhe brauchst, aber zum testen o.ä. dann "Druck" brauchst, dann wäre der PWM wohl der geeignetste.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*

ich hätt auch noch n guten lüfter. Den Enermax Magma. Den kannst du gut regeln, auf niedriger drehzahl isser wirklich nicht hörbar, und auf hoher drehzahl isser auch leise, und fördert sehr viel luft. Hab ihn selber als CPU-lüfter im einsatz und würd ihn jederzeit wieder einsetzen  
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Magma UCMA12 - 120mm


----------



## Dance4me (15. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Das DS3 verfügt über 4 Fan Header, 2 davon regeln über PWM. Die restlichen musst du per Spannung ansteuern, am besten über SpeedFan. Den CPU-Kühler z.B. kannst du sehr einfach über Easy Tune ansteuern.



Sorry, aber ich habe noch nie mehrere Lüfter über ein Mainbord + Software geregelt. Außerdem ist mir immernoch nicht klar, was dieses PWR sein soll, beziehungsweise, ob ich das überhaupt brauche.

Ich würde halt gerne, falls möglich, folgendes machen: Am liebsten würde ich die zwei Lüfter des NH-D14 (über Y-Kabel an einen Anschluss gesteckt) und 3 bis 4 Gehäuselüfter ausschließlich über Software steuern. Soll heißen: Im normalen Modus (Office etc) sollen sie sehr langsam/leise laufen (alle Komponenten laufen dann untertaktet) und im Power-Modus mit OC der Komponenten für Spiele etc sollen sie dann selbstständig (laut festgelegter Lüfter-/Temperaturkurve) hochregeln.

Ich habe bis jetzt folgende Lüfteranschlüsse auf dem Mainboard gefunden:

CPU-FAN
PWR-FAN
SYS-FAN1
SYS-FAN2
???

Wie GENAU (sry, bin Noob^^) kann ich das mit dem P35-DS3 rev. 2.0 umsetzen? Welche Lüfter müssen an welche Anschlüsse und mit welchen Tools lassen sie sich regeln? Brauch ich PWR (was auch immer das ist^^).
Manche Lüfter haben 3 Pole, andere 4... Wie klappt das alles mit meinem MB?


P.S. Die Gehäuselüfter (Raven 2) bestehen aus 3x180mm im Boden (ja, die haben Regelknöpfe von 700 auf 1000/min, aber ich würde gerne alles über Software steuern) und 1x120mm im Deckel (wird durch den in diesem Thread gesuchten leiseren/potenteren ausgetauscht).



DANKE für die Antworten


----------



## noke (16. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*



> Ich habe bis jetzt folgende Lüfteranschlüsse auf dem Mainboard gefunden:
> 
> CPU-FAN
> PWR-FAN
> ...



so schwierig ist das nicht du musst einfach den cpu fan halt auf cpu (sollte normal schon so sein) und deine fans die du verbauen willst (system fans halt) auf die verschiedenen system fans stecker stecken (verteilt auf dem mainboard). danach kannst du im bios normaler weise sowas wie 100% 75% oder 50 % einstellen.

wo hast du denn im moment deine fans? direkt am netzteil?

übrigens die slipstreams kann ich echt empfehlen hab auf meinem scythe mugen 2 cpu kühler standart einen drauf und auf ca. 900 runtergeregelt hört man den ÜBERHAUPT nicht mehr.
wie das mit dem luft durchsatz ist weß ich leider nicht genau beim slipstream

gruß NOKE


----------



## Fandevarth (16. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*

Kann Dir nur den Alpenföhn Wing Boost empfehlen.
Beim mir werkeln zwei Stück auf meinem Matterhorn...
Der Wing Boost deckt das komplette Drehzalspektrum sehr gut ab. Selbst bei max. Drehzahl(sind bei mir laut Speedfan 1530 U/min) ist der Lüfter nicht störend. Bin mir sicher, dass das der richtige für dich ist.

Musst mal im Preisvergleich schauen. Kostet derzeit ca. 12€...

Greez


----------



## facehugger (16. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*



Fandevarth schrieb:


> Kann Dir nur den Alpenföhn Wing Boost empfehlen.
> Beim mir werkeln zwei Stück auf meinem Matterhorn...
> Der Wing Boost deckt das komplette Drehzalspektrum sehr gut ab. Selbst bei max. Drehzahl(sind bei mir laut Speedfan 1530 U/min) ist der Lüfter nicht störend. Bin mir sicher, dass das der richtige für dich ist.
> 
> ...


Hatte ich ihm 1 Seite vorher schon empfohlen. War wohl nicht sein Ding


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*



Dance4me schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich habe noch nie mehrere Lüfter über ein Mainbord + Software geregelt. Außerdem ist mir immernoch nicht klar, was dieses PWR sein soll, beziehungsweise, ob ich das überhaupt brauche.
> 
> ...
> 
> DANKE für die Antworten



Bist du dir denn so sicher, dass du überhaupt mehr Durchzug im Gehäuse brauchst, wenn dein System ausgelastet ist? Schon allein die 3 180mm Lüfter vom Raven fördern doch sicher richtig viel, da brauchst du doch mit Sicherheit keine >1200rpm für die restlichen Lüfter. 

Mit PWM regelt man halt i.d.R. heutzutage seine Lüfter vom Board aus, arbeitet feiner und vielleicht im größeren Drehzahlbereich, ich weiß es jetzt auch nicht genau. Habe bisher fast immer über Spannung geregelt, ging auch ohne Probleme. Wenn du halt wirklich per Software regeln möchtest müssen die Lüfter am Mainboard hängen, und mit Y-Splitter musst du auch aufpassen, mehrere 0,5A Lüfter würde ich nicht ans Mainboard klemmen 

Du kannst doch mal deine Komponenten nennen, vielleicht brauchst du gar nicht soviel Durchzug im Gehäuse, denn ich denke du würdest das System auch am liebsten mit OC und unter Last ruhig halten oder?



noke schrieb:


> übrigens die slipstreams kann ich echt empfehlen hab auf meinem scythe mugen 2 cpu kühler standart einen drauf und auf ca. 900 runtergeregelt hört man den ÜBERHAUPT nicht mehr.
> wie das mit dem luft durchsatz ist weß ich leider nicht genau beim slipstream
> 
> gruß NOKE



Richtig, man wird nichts besseres in diesem Segment finden, die Teile haben nicht umsonst in den letzten Lüftertests sehr gut abgeschnitten bzw. sind Testsieger geworden. Sie lassen oftmals sogar die S-Flex blöd da stehen und das für nicht einmal 5€.


----------



## Dance4me (17. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Bist du dir denn so sicher, dass du überhaupt mehr Durchzug im Gehäuse brauchst, wenn dein System ausgelastet ist? Schon allein die 3 180mm Lüfter vom Raven fördern doch sicher richtig viel, da brauchst du doch mit Sicherheit keine >1200rpm für die restlichen Lüfter.



Nun, das Raven 2 hat ja 3x180mm im Boden, die Luft hinein befördern und nur 1x120mm im Deckel, der Luft heraus befördert. Da ich in Tests gelesen und von Usern gelesen habe, dass der 120mm a) laut ist und b) mit nur 950/min dreht (dazu gleich mehr) sollte dieser ausgetauscht werden. Da (wohl) ein NH-D14 auf den CPU soll (fördert auf 100% 100-110), der dann mehr oder minder direkt vor dem 120mm des Gehäuses liegt, möchte ich halt einen 120mm Lüfter der (falls ich auf die Idee komme, in mal auf 100% laufen zu lassen), auch mindestens den Luftdurchsatz aus dem Gehäuse befördert, der von den NH-D14 Lüftern bewältigt wird. Ansonsten würde es zum Luftstau kommen...




euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wenn du halt wirklich per Software regeln möchtest müssen die Lüfter am Mainboard hängen, und mit Y-Splitter musst du auch aufpassen, mehrere 0,5A Lüfter würde ich nicht ans Mainboard klemmen



Was meinst Du damit? Es ist also nicht möglich, dass mein Mainboard es schafft, 2xLüfter CPU, 3x180mm und 1x120mm mit Strom zu versorgen? Welches Risiko besteht?




euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Du kannst doch mal deine Komponenten nennen, vielleicht brauchst du gar nicht soviel Durchzug im Gehäuse, denn ich denke du würdest das System auch am liebsten mit OC und unter Last ruhig halten oder?



Natürlich wäre es leiser besser  Die Komponenten (bis zum Bull/Sandy) mit Hitzeentwicklung werden ein ans max. übertakteter Q6600 (dazu werde ich speziell Dir in den nächsten Wochen bestimmt noch die eine oder andere Frage im Q6600 OC stellen ) und eine GTX460 oder HD 5850...


bezüglich der Slip Streams: ist die Lautstärke auch bei hohen Drehzahlen vertretbar?


----------



## noke (17. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*



> bezüglich der Slip Streams: ist die Lautstärke auch bei hohen Drehzahlen vertretbar?



naja extrem laut werden die auf max auch nicht aber ich hab sie halt n bisschen runter gereglt weils schon ein bisschen gestört hat

hab mir jetzt noch zwei slipstreams gekauft fürs gehäuse und die auf knapp 1000rpm sind nahezu unhrbar und (nur durch fühlenfinde ich haben die schon einen guten luftdurchsatz zumindest besser als die von xigmatek standart gehäuse lüfter von mir


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*



Dance4me schrieb:


> Nun, das Raven 2 hat ja 3x180mm im Boden, die Luft hinein befördern und nur 1x120mm im Deckel, der Luft heraus befördert. Da ich in Tests gelesen und von Usern gelesen habe, dass der 120mm a) laut ist und b) mit nur 950/min dreht (dazu gleich mehr) sollte dieser ausgetauscht werden. Da (wohl) ein NH-D14 auf den CPU soll (fördert auf 100% 100-110), der dann mehr oder minder direkt vor dem 120mm des Gehäuses liegt, möchte ich halt einen 120mm Lüfter der (falls ich auf die Idee komme, in mal auf 100% laufen zu lassen), auch mindestens den Luftdurchsatz aus dem Gehäuse befördert, der von den NH-D14 Lüftern bewältigt wird. Ansonsten würde es zum Luftstau kommen...



Achso ok, das macht natürlich Sinn. Naja wenn du nur einen 120mm Lüfter brauchst, dann musst du mal schauen, welcher der Slipstreams die 110m³ schafft, der 1200 rpm Slip Stream schafft die glaube ich sogar schon. Den muss man (je nach Gehör) eigentlich auch nicht zwingend drosseln, man hört ihn zwar, aber er ist keinesfalls störend.



Dance4me schrieb:


> Was meinst Du damit? Es ist also nicht möglich, dass mein Mainboard es schafft, 2xLüfter CPU, 3x180mm und 1x120mm mit Strom zu versorgen? Welches Risiko besteht?



Naja die Steuerung vom Mainboard verkraftet ja auch nur eine gewissen Menge an Ampere, ich weiß nicht wie viel Watt die nun genau stemmen können, aber einen >20W Delta-Lüfter hängt sich sicher keiner ans Mainboard, damit kannst du die Steuerelektronik schrotten. Wie gesagt ich sprach von 0,5A Lüftern, das sind i.d.R. Lüfter mit fast 2000 rpm, "normale" Lüfter (1000-1200 rpm) kommen i.d.R. auf maximal 2-4W pro Stück. Die 2 Lüfter der CPu kannst du sicherlich zusammen an einen Anschluss hängen, oder sieht Noctua vor, dass du die separat mit Strom versorgst? Der 120er ist kein Problem, die drei 180 schon eher, ich weiß nicht wie viel Saft die ziehen. Willst du die denn auch steuern können, oder bei x Umdrehungen einfach laufen lassen? Wenn du sie steuern möchtest, müsstest du sie zusammen schalten und ans Mainboard klemmen, stellt sich halt nur die Frage ob das auch gut ist (wegens Stromaufnahme), kannst du irgendwie ablesen, wie viel Ampere die brauchen?



Dance4me schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre es leiser besser  Die Komponenten (bis zum Bull/Sandy) mit Hitzeentwicklung werden ein ans max. übertakteter Q6600 (dazu werde ich speziell Dir in den nächsten Wochen bestimmt noch die eine oder andere Frage im Q6600 OC stellen ) und eine GTX460 oder HD 5850...



Immer her mit den Fragen^^ Gut die Grafikkarten sind ja jetzt nicht die Hitzemonster, der Prozessor schon eher, aber da schaffst du dir ja mit dem Monsterkühler und dem starken Luftstrom Abhilfe.




Dance4me schrieb:


> bezüglich der Slip Streams: ist die Lautstärke auch bei hohen Drehzahlen vertretbar?



Die 1200 rpm Slipies schaffen knapp über 110m³/h, alles darüber nimmt man eigentlich wirklich nur, wenn man extremen Durchsatz braucht. genauso hat es sich eigentlich auch mit der Lautstärke. Der 500er ist nicht zu hören, der 800er je nach Gehör sehr leise, der 1200er ist wahrnehmbar aber nicht störend, zu dem 1600er kann ich nix sagen, der 1900er ist auf jeden Fall ziemlich laut bzw. ist der Luftstrom deutlich hörbar, für den Dauerzustand mMn nicht brauchbar - und mal ehrlich >180m³/h braucht echt keiner. Wie gesagt ich denke mit dem 1200er bist du gut bedient, wenn er dich nicht stört könntest du ihn sogar dauerhaft mit 100% laufen lassen, und wenn nicht regelst du ihn einfach auf 800rpm oder so und hörst ihn praktisch nicht mehr.


----------



## Chimera (18. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*



Dance4me schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich habe noch nie mehrere Lüfter über ein Mainbord + Software geregelt. Außerdem ist mir immernoch nicht klar, was dieses PWR sein soll, beziehungsweise, ob ich das überhaupt brauche.



Mal den Wikipedia Artikel lesen, dann ist es klar was es ist. Was ein Puls ist weisst du hoffentlich, hat ja jeder Mensch solange er lebt. Also, jetzt kann ein Lüfter entweder mit nem konstanten Strom laufen, sprich die Spannungskurve verläuft normal oder eben pulsartig, was auf dem Bild von mir schön zu sehen ist wie sie dann verläuft. Der Vorteil der PWM-Steuerung sieht man halt darin, dass der Lüfter nicht konstant mit ner Spannung läuft und somit leiser sein soll.
PWM kann man aber nur mit entsprechenden Lüftern nutzen, die ein 4 adriges Kabel haben und natürlich muss man am Board auch nen PWM-fähigen Anschluss mit 4 Pins haben. Und wenn du mehr und vorallem genaueres zu PWM wissen möchtest, dann guck mal hier: PWM Funktion.


----------



## Dance4me (18. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Willst du die denn auch steuern können, oder bei x Umdrehungen einfach laufen lassen? Wenn du sie steuern möchtest, müsstest du sie zusammen schalten und ans Mainboard klemmen, stellt sich halt nur die Frage ob das auch gut ist (wegens Stromaufnahme), kannst du irgendwie ablesen, wie viel Ampere die brauchen?



Ja, ich möchte alle steuern können (3x180mm müssen nicht seperat steuerbar sein)... Sprich nen Profil mit irgendeinem Tool anlegen, mit dem ich allen sagen kann: lauft auf beispielsweise 30% im idle und wenn die Temps steigen, geht Schritt für Schritt bis auf z.B. 70%...

Bezüglich der Amperezahlen habe ich jetzt eine Stunde gesucht... Im Manual steht nichts, auch nichts in den Tests...wenn ich mir die anderen 180mm Lüfter von Silverstone anschaue, müssten die des Raven 2 irgendwo zwischen 0.15 und 0.45 Ampere brauchen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (habe das irgendwo gelesen), sollten bis 2.0 Ampere pro Anschluss beim P35-DS3 drinn sein? Oder irre ich mich?

Eine kurze Frage bezüglich der Übertaktung von CPU´s sei in diesem Thread erlaubt: Gibt es die Möglichkeit mit Hilfe eines Softwaretools, nachdem man die optimalen übertakteten Biossettings gefunden hat, den CPU (Spannung, Takt), wieder runter zu takten (ich meine nicht (nur) die Stromsparmaßnahmen)? Dass man dem CPU in Windows sagt: das Bios sagt dir zwar 1.4 Volt und 3.6Ghz, aber Du sollst jetzt bitte auf 1.1 Volt und 2.0 Ghz laufen, denn das reicht für Office?^^ Oder muss man immer, wenn man davon ausgeht, für die nächste Sitzung keine hohe Performance zu brauchen, manuell im Bios ändern? (Sind häufige Spannungsänderungen etc eigentlich für den CPU schädlich?)


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. August 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*



Dance4me schrieb:


> Ja, ich möchte alle steuern können (3x180mm müssen nicht seperat steuerbar sein)... Sprich nen Profil mit irgendeinem Tool anlegen, mit dem ich allen sagen kann: lauft auf beispielsweise 30% im idle und wenn die Temps steigen, geht Schritt für Schritt bis auf z.B. 70%...



Ganz ehrlich? dann kauf dir nen aquaero, der macht genau das was du möchtest^^



Dance4me schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Amperezahlen habe ich jetzt eine Stunde gesucht... Im Manual steht nichts, auch nichts in den Tests...wenn ich mir die anderen 180mm Lüfter von Silverstone anschaue, müssten die des Raven 2 irgendwo zwischen 0.15 und 0.45 Ampere brauchen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (habe das irgendwo gelesen), sollten bis 2.0 Ampere pro Anschluss beim P35-DS3 drinn sein? Oder irre ich mich?



Ich habe kA wie viel, aber ja 2A hab ich auch mal irgendwo gelesen. Ob das nun für das ganze Board oder jeden Anschluss einzeln gilt, weiß ich nicht. 



Dance4me schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage bezüglich der Übertaktung von CPU´s sei in diesem Thread erlaubt: Gibt es die Möglichkeit mit Hilfe eines Softwaretools, nachdem man die optimalen übertakteten Biossettings gefunden hat, den CPU (Spannung, Takt), wieder runter zu takten (ich meine nicht (nur) die Stromsparmaßnahmen)? Dass man dem CPU in Windows sagt: das Bios sagt dir zwar 1.4 Volt und 3.6Ghz, aber Du sollst jetzt bitte auf 1.1 Volt und 2.0 Ghz laufen, denn das reicht für Office?^^ Oder muss man immer, wenn man davon ausgeht, für die nächste Sitzung keine hohe Performance zu brauchen, manuell im Bios ändern? (Sind häufige Spannungsänderungen etc eigentlich für den CPU schädlich?)



Bei Gigabyte kann man leider keine Profile in Echtzeit unter Windows wechseln, also genau das was du möchtest. Aber hau doch einfach die Stromsparmechanismen an, die senken zwar nicht die Spannung aber wenigstens den Takt. Sonst bleibt dir wohl wirklich nur, vorher im BIOS die Profile zu wechseln. Spannungsänderungen sind in der Art und Weise sicher nicht schädlicher, als wenn du aktivierte Stromsparmechanismen verwendest, die machen das ja auch bloß  Rest kannst du ja im OC-Thread Fragen.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter/leise/hohes Fördervolumen*

*Dance4me*
hast du deinen gesuchten PC Lüfter gefunden?


----------

